# Londinium button tamper raffle



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a little treat for those that might like something a little bit different?

The Londinium button tamper is a 58.5 mm aesthetic beauty, zebrano wood handle and solid brass base, easy to use and precise basket fit to stock and VSTs.









Looking for 30 tickets at £3 per ticket for £10 into the forum funds and a chance to win a lovely tamper.

Usual stuff first 30 to register are in, draw will take place once spaces are filled.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Coffechap please put me down for the draw. Am away from home and haven't a clue how to copy and paste on this phone!









Ceers Shaun.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Daren:good:


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Going to give this one a miss, as I don't think I will properly appreciate it









Good luck to everyone tho!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

As long as it doesnt reduce my odd for the next 'big' raffle... I'm in

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nearly half way there already cool


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. RoloD


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Row


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Row

17. Heligan


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Row

17. Heligan

18. GS11


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Forgot to mention I will pm the details of payment as soon as we have reached the 30 people


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry, Tapatalk did that!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry

25.DarrenB


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Nearly there


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry

25.DarrenB

26. Milanski


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

4 more and we are on folks


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry

25.DarrenB

26. Milanski

27. VTG


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry

25.DarrenB

26. Milanski

27. VTG

28. frankil


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two more and we are on guys


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry

25.DarrenB

26. Milanski

27. VTG

28. frankil

29. billcoxfam


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This is a great prize for £3


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Dfk41

3. Mrboots2u

4. michaelg

5. Sofmonk

6. DavidBondy

7. Shaun1

8. Daren

9. Jeebsy

10. drude

11. Geordie Boy

12. Geordie-barista

13. Working Dog

14. Chomer

15. Rolo

16. Yes Ro

17. Heligan

18. GS11

19. Skenno

20. Nijntje

21. Charliej

22. Gangstarrrrr

23. Robti

24. bignorry

25.DarrenB

26. Milanski

27. VTG

28. frankil

29. billcoxfam

30. TonyW


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

We're on . Good luck everyone.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've taken a copy of the list and will lock the thread until I have spoken with Dave

Updates will appear on this thread


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Raffle payment details have been sent by PM


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Only 9 payments to come in now (21 have paid)

Thank you to all those who have contacted me so far


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

4 to go now

Nearly ready to draw


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw for the Londinium Button Tamper will take place tonight at 2100


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just teeing up the draw for the Londinium Button Tamper, which if you're not lucky enough to win tonight you can buy from the Londinium Espresso website

I'll be back in a few minutes with the results...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw has been made, and the reference documents saved...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The winner of the Londinium Espresso Button Tamper is *Daren*

*
*

Congratulations Daren

Please PM Glenn with your address so that this can be passed on to Londinium Espresso

Thank you to all raffle entrants for entering and to *coffeechap* for arranging this raffle

£10 has been raised towards the forum prize fund


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay!!!! I'm totally made up! Thanks to everyone that entered and of course Glenn and Dave for yet another fab raffle! I love this place.

I think I have well and truly used up all my luck now.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Ooooh, I had a 'feeling' you were going to win this on Daren! How odd...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> Ooooh, I had a 'feeling' you were going to win this on Daren! How odd...


I had a feeling you were thinking about me Nij


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry! Disagree. Draw it again! No offence Daren but you're not the winner. I am!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Yay!!!! I'm totally made up! Thanks to everyone that entered and of course Glenn and Dave for yet another fab raffle! I love this place.
> 
> I think I have well and truly used up all my luck now.


Yay! Well done mate


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Yay!!!! I'm totally made up! Thanks to everyone that entered and of course Glenn and Dave for yet another fab raffle! I love this place.
> 
> I think I have well and truly used up all my luck now.


Congrats Daren on your new tamper:good: (lucky sod)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats Daren. As always thanks to all those who organised this; Dave, Glenn and Reiss @ Londinium


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Congrats Daren. Glad I didn't win that in a way, saves my luck for the Brewtus raffle!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Congrats Daren. Glad I didn't win that in a way, saves my luck for the Brewtus raffle!


That's what I'm worried about.... I was saving my luck for that one and I've peaked early (story of my life). I can't complain though - I'm still very happy


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

congrats.. if only I had one 'r' less.. well done and thanks to Glenn and coffeechap

DarrenB


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations Daren, only slightly jealous







have to get myself one now though, this forum costs me a fortune


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

geordie-barista said:


> Congratulations Daren, only slightly jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Geordie - I know what you mean by costing a fortune, I've had a lucky streak on here recently and am getting some back









It's all karma man.... It'll come your way. Peace brother


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

well done Daren .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done Daren, you are on a winning streak at the mo ...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats Daren. Let us know what it's like to use. I might put one on my Christmas list...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

In the forums spirit of openness I thought it fair to let everyone know I have let the tamper go to another forum member.

I entered the competition to continue my support for the forum never thinking I'd ever win the tamper. The tamper doesn't really suit me so I decided to pass it on to another forum member for a fair price. I appreciate the generosity of Londinium, Dave and Glenn for making this raffle possible. As I am not looking to make from the competition I made a donation to Glenn and the remaining money given to me by the other forum member I'll use for my entries into the next 2 raffles so the forum is the true winner.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> In the forums spirit of openness I thought it fair to let everyone know I have let the tamper go to another forum member.
> 
> I entered the competition to continue my support for the forum never thinking I'd ever win the tamper. The tamper doesn't really suit me so I decided to pass it on to another forum member for a fair price. I appreciate the generosity of Londinium, Dave and Glenn for making this raffle possible. As I am not looking to make from the competition I made a donation to Glenn and the remaining money given to me by the other forum member I'll use for my entries into the next 2 raffles so the forum is the true winner.


In the spirit of openness it's me that's getting it







. Thanks Daren for the chance to take this off your hands. I let people know how I think it compares to my torr's , if I decide to pass it on, ill do the same thing ,sell for the same price and pass on a donation to the forum also .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Daren - group hug everybody:good:







:good:


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well done Daren


----------

